# Fast 111's Kit - Remember these?



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Sometimes, it’s nice to take a trip back in time to when kits were supposed to be simple, fun entertainment for kids. Yes, there was a time like that, and many of us remember it. There were, to be sure, big expensive kits, but for those just starting out there were simpler kits with fewer parts, and even a snap fit if we hadn’t got our gluing skills up to par. 

A great example of kits of this type are the MPC “Fast 111’s” snap fit kits of the early ‘80s. These were roughly 1/32 replicas of, if you can believe it, 1/64 Diecast cars! The Kenner Fast 111’s line was invented as a competitor to Hot Wheels. While it never took off like Hot Wheels did, the toys were cool, and Kenner asked MPC to make some kits of key designs. The idea was to capture a market that Hot Wheels wasn’t tapping; young modellers. I don’t think it was successful, but there were four kits made!

Check out the most radical of them, the Evil Eye racing rig, out of box at the link below. If you remember these kits, it’ll be a fun trip down memory lane. If not, then it’ll be something new to look for at swap meets!

*https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/mo...ws/mpc-fast-111s-evil-eye-racing-rig-oob/[/b]








*


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice find and thanks for the article- always thought they were fast one elevens. Never caught the 3 "1"s were to be pronounced ones!
I've never seen these in real life yet - just pictures.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

scooke123 said:


> Nice find and thanks for the article- always thought they were fast one elevens. Never caught the 3 "1"s were to be pronounced ones!
> I've never seen these in real life yet - just pictures.


Thanks! 

The three "1"s always seemed to confuse people.  I remember hearing it in commercials, so it stuck with me. 

It's a shame they never made more styles!


----------

